# Home Security?



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Those anybody know of any good long guns for home security I already have a handgun but I thinking about something for the mrs. something light easy to use if ever needed. I like a starting point then find more and narrow down to a few. Thanks for the help


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

I suggest a shot gun...no need to be as accurate of a shot as a hand gun 

I want to get me a shot gun not with the kazillion bb's inside but the bigger pellets or whatever...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

a long gun i like to use that a ladie could use is a .357 mag it has stopping power and size to intimidate.

but yess a shot gun would be awesome!!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I am thinking Smith and Wesson's .45 caliber semi automatic pistol, just enough sting to get the point across  Plus it has very little recoil between shots which allows for more accuracy hence "defense mode". Very effective little gun.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would say shotgun as well. Again no need to be accurate just point and shoot, I prefer a 12 gage myself. Don't come a knockin on my door! lol


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Shot gun is your answer.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

MY GIRL HAS THE 22' LONG MADE BY SMITH&WESSON...BUT I HAVE THE AK-47 MY BABY!!!I THINK I'M RAMBO YA'LL!!!!


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

I got the wife a 20 gauge pump shotgun 18 1/2 inch barrel with a recoil pad and she loves it. plus it takes a idiot to argue with a woman who's pointing a shotgun at you!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I have eanough riffles for us all. any one got one for sale and are hurting for cash pm me lol.


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

I recomend a home defender its a shotgun with a pistol grip and shortoned barrell its great for females. I got my girlfriend one and she loves it. Mossberg makes a good one and its reasonably priced and super easy to use. Thats the only way to go if somthing happens its easy to grab and accuraccy dosent matter as long as u aim in the general vacenity you will hit what ever is there and if you dont it will scare em so bad they will prolly run. I dont recomend anything with a laser or a light on it because that gives away your positon and gives your inturder a target. plus lasers train you to look for the red dot if its a well lit situation you cant see a dot. Hope that helps.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

rollincoal said:


> I recomend a home defender its a shotgun with a pistol grip and shortoned barrell its great for females. I got my girlfriend one and she loves it. Mossberg makes a good one and its reasonably priced and super easy to use. Thats the only way to go if somthing happens its easy to grab and accuraccy dosent matter as long as u aim in the general vacenity you will hit what ever is there and if you dont it will scare em so bad they will prolly run. I dont recomend anything with a laser or a light on it because that gives away your positon and gives your inturder a target. plus lasers train you to look for the red dot if its a well lit situation you cant see a dot. Hope that helps.


I saw that in one in Handgun magazine...its a 12 gage....I was thinking of getting that for myself but that might work for my old lady....?I'm thinking?


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

Its a win win if you want it for yourself haha u can act like its hers and reap all the benifits from both ends lol. It really is a great gun. Its not much good for anything but self defense in the home because its so short the spray pattern is really wide and it dosent have alot of travel distance but for what u need it for it will work perfect. I deal in guns a whole bunch, and ive had 4 of them and sold every one but the one the girlfriend has to guys at work for there wives and they all love em.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks everybody for the input I'm leaning to the Mossberg12 gauge, not looking to kill anyone but if she need to take a shot that will be more than enough an ass full of buckshots....beside there's always the backup the Sig P229 40 cal. just in case this get even more out of control.


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

SIG is a great gun but i still gotta stand by my colt commander and the glock LOL Mossberg is the only shotgun to have great choice


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

Where I think a shot gun is the best option you should also consider one that has a bit of spread on it but I wouldn't go with one that has a big spread if you own a dog or dogs with a wide spread if the dogs happen to be in the same vicinity as the target you risk hitting the dogs as well. I'd suggest a shotgun that has limited spread. 

...just food for thought.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

pitbullhappenings said:


> Where I think a shot gun is the best option you should also consider one that has a bit of spread on it but I wouldn't go with one that has a big spread if you own a dog or dogs with a wide spread if the dogs happen to be in the same vicinity as the target you risk hitting the dogs as well. I'd suggest a shotgun that has limited spread.
> 
> ...just food for thought.


food for thought...thanks!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

I keep my Taurus 9mm loaded with 17+1. If you miss with 18 rounds at home defense range you're shooting in the wrong direction.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Shotgun all the way. It's the best in close battle weapon period! 
Get the 18 1/2" barrel with some #4 or so shot and you are good to go.

Mossberg makes a good inexpensive one as does Remington.
The best one is the Benelli but they are expensive.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> I keep my Taurus 9mm loaded with 17+1. If you miss with 18 rounds at home defense range you're shooting in the wrong direction.


You need 18 with a 9mm as the first 10 just pisses them off. :rofl:
For home defense with a handgun it's the .45 ACP or the .40 for me.
There's no substitute for cubic inches. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> You need 18 with a 9mm as the first 10 just pisses them off. :rofl:
> For home defense with a handgun it's the .45 ACP or the .40 for me.
> There's no substitute for cubic inches. :thumbsup:


amen 1911 colt for me and a glock 36 for the girlfrined 45ACP when you really wanna tear sh** up


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

rollincoal said:


> amen 1911 colt for me and a glock 36 for the girlfrined 45ACP when you really wanna tear sh** up


It is a legendary man stopper because of the heavy, slow moving bullet, although the new .40 is supposed to be even better although it does over penetrate more than the .45 ACP.


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

Ive had some 40's and I have always preferred the 45. When the Sh** really hits the fan ive got a 44 mag on the night stand with an 8 and half inch barrel. You wouldnt even have to hit em with a bullet just the size and sound would give em a hart attack LOL


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

rollincoal said:


> Ive had some 40's and I have always preferred the 45. When the Sh** really hits the fan ive got a 44 mag on the night stand with an 8 and half inch barrel. You wouldnt even have to hit em with a bullet just the size and sound would give em a hart attack LOL


The only problem with the .44 is super over penetration. 
You miss the bad guy and that big bullet goes through the wall, into the neighbors house, through a couple of his walls.......well you get the picture. 
Not a good idea believe me. :rofl:

Now if I knew they were coming I have the Ruger .22-250 varmint rifle with a 6-18x Burris scope. They can run but they'll just die tired.


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

Yea it is way over powered for home deffense i dont ever shoot it it just sits in the night stand. The only reason i still have it is because it was my stepdads first gun when he was young and he gave it to me on my 21 bday.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what woman do you know that would be able to shoot a 44 mag? That thing kicks like a mule. your best bet is get a german shepard and keep hin unsocialized out him in the bathroom when people come over and NEVER let him meet any one but you. leave him out in the house while you are gone and while you are home but put him up with company. He will do one of two things attack or piss on him self but mostlikely attack.
when people knock make a big deal about it as you put him away. i had a great home security dog like that. he kept the tweakers from stealing my stuff when all my neighbors would talk about loosing stuff i would be like wow that sucks get a dog.


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

Marine Dad and i got way off topic and started talkin about our personal guns not ones for the ladys lol.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

When my Daughter and her boyfriend came over to visit us last summer I took them to the range I go to, I rented a Glock 26 for her, so naturally I had to try it. (I used Glock 17 as a duty sidearm) it was an easy gun to fire, I was getting head shots without trying. I my self like the target with the circles with the star in the center helps me with my grouping also the FBI like using those too....it funny I go to a gun shop and there's so many rifles and shotgun that I lose interest.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

oh i go to those shops and it gives me wood.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> You need 18 with a 9mm as the first 10 just pisses them off. :rofl:
> For home defense with a handgun it's the .45 ACP or the .40 for me.
> There's no substitute for cubic inches. :thumbsup:


People say that. I can't imagine after taking a 9mm hollow to center mass anyone will keep coming for more. My girlfriend is 5'2 and petite I can't see her handling a pistol grip shotgun or anything larger then a 9. I also have a Mauser 32 auto. Now that's a small round.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> People say that. I can't imagine after taking a 9mm hollow to center mass anyone will keep coming for more. My girlfriend is 5'2 and petite I can't see her handling a pistol grip shotgun or anything larger then a 9. I also have a Mauser 32 auto. Now that's a small round.


The thing is my wife is not a shooter at all...she never comes to the range with me, so I want something with spread, she may hit the lamp and every other things in the way, but I sure the bad guy isn't going to hang around for the next shot.


----------



## rollincoal (Aug 20, 2009)

Good plan stick with the shotgun and you cant go wrong.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

tonios said:


> The thing is my wife is not a shooter at all...she never comes to the range with me, so I want something with spread, she may hit the lamp and every other things in the way, but I sure the bad guy isn't going to hang around for the next shot.


Yea I'd think once you pull it out most folks are running in the other direction.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

tonios said:


> thanks everybody for the input I'm leaning to the Mossberg12 gauge, not looking to kill anyone but if she need to take a shot that will be more than enough an ass full of buckshots....beside there's always the backup the Sig P229 40 cal. just in case this get even more out of control.


My old man has one of these. It's what he calls his "old trusty"


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a shot gun,desert eagle,I rather perfer you to get the shot gun gotta about three shot guns I gotta c ouple of uzis to hehe


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wanna sell one of your uzi's


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Dig Doug had a tech 9 at one point, but we got rid of it because it was impractical. It was very inacurate. I don't know anything about guns i just know what he's got lmfao. I bought him a .45 Ruger P90 then a 12ga stage coach gun.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Cream is Pitbulls said:


> I have a shot gun,desert eagle,I rather perfer you to get the shot gun gotta about three shot guns I gotta c ouple of uzis to hehe


Damn hope you got your Class 3 FFL and paid your taxes on those, cause the FED will lock you up and slap you dog.....

I do know how to make a silencers (suppessors) all I need is a trip to home depot 
Maybe I shouldn't had said that but I am protected by the *Freedom of Information Act *....which means anyone have the right to know how to make one for as long as you don't make, keep or sell w/o a Class 3 FFL your fine.
I do think the internet has a Ban on *How To* with bombs and other weapons
that can and may be used for terror.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Let me add this that if you get caught with a silencer, let alone making one w/o a Class 3 FFL expect a 10 to 30 year sentence in Federal Prison! You will not get under 10 years according to the 1987 Federal Sentencing Laws established by Congress. And that is for first timers only.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Cream is Pitbulls said:


> I have a shot gun,desert eagle,I rather perfer you to get the shot gun gotta about three shot guns I gotta c ouple of uzis to hehe


Really? The DE is such a showoff gun...hardly practical for actual use beside intimidation...I do want a tactical shotgun to protect my domain....my collection is currently 9mm Taurus pt92, .38Special Taurus 85, antique Mauser 1924 .32 and my lil .22 scoped "carnival" rifle (marlin 25 I believe) all pretty "practical"


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Practical is having a handgun, shotgun or both for home defense, when you've got a automatic weapon it kinda hard to get the jury on you side if you know what I mean


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Dig Doug had a tech 9 at one point, but we got rid of it because it was impractical. It was very inacurate. I don't know anything about guns i just know what he's got lmfao. I bought him a .45 Ruger P90 then a 12ga stage coach gun.


Talk about pray and spray LOL


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

tonios said:


> Practical is having a handgun, shotgun or both for home defense, when you've got a automatic weapon it kinda hard to get the jury on you side if you know what I mean


Yea I Personally rely on the revolver. I know it can sit for long periods of time loaded and will be sure to function. It would also be good for CC.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

For Tonios I am certifeid FBI I use my shot guns for hunting i got two uzis and a desert eagle so there ya go


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes it really is Bmore


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

Omly got two shot guns though back up for hog Hunting


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

Im more then likely giving my Uzi to my cousin though I really don't like it at all


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i want to get a musket


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I actually had the pleasure of shoot a pistol that you loaded gun power and ball when I was in Alaska many years ago...it was pretty powerful at close range.


----------



## Cream is Pitbulls (Aug 15, 2009)

Thats great


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Amazing how you guys over the pond can openly talk about guns.

It's very, very difficult to get guns legaly over here.
Shotgun license is the easiest, then the firearms license is very difficult.

I would love a pumpaction shotgun.


----------



## Obed (Apr 1, 2009)

a very inexpensive yet quality shot gun made by mossberg is the maverick.
It can be bought in several configurations. It can be purchased with the traditional stock and it can be purchased with a pistol grip, they also sell it as a combo with both stock and pistol grip. It is quite a myth that you can not miss with a shot gun, it can be done, so practice with what ever you get until you are confident in the operation of the gun and your ability to hit what you point at.
buck shot is not a necessity for home defense, bird shot works quite well and will not go thru walls into your neighbors home like buck shot can if your houses are close or if you live in an apartment.
there simply is not a better home defense weapon than a shot gun, I keep one loaded by my bed at all times, along with a 40 cal and a 9mm, three guns within arms reach at all times....


----------

